# Email Opt-Out



## Envisioner (Jun 6, 2020)

I have meticulously gone through Preferences and turned off every single checkbox I can find, to indicate that I should not be emailed under any circumstances to notify me of new posts - I check the site daily and need no reminders to do so.  However, I am still getting multiple notification emails.  Are they just on a prolonged delay from before I turned them off?  Or is there still a control I've missed that needs deactivating?


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jun 6, 2020)

When you watch a thread explicitly (clicking that "Watch" button up there), you can choose not to be notified.





If you have already signed up for threads that you were getting emailed from, then you'll need to go to each of those threads and "Unwatch" and rewatch as above - selecting "without receiving email notifications".

As you noted, you've already updated the checkboxes here:


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 7, 2020)

Well that's a pain in the neck.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry...


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 7, 2020)

Eyes of Nine said:


> Sorry...




It's not your fault, I appreciate the assistance.  My annoyance is with the forum software itself, although it is mostly pretty good, I'm just unhappy about a few specific features, like this one.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jun 8, 2020)

I mostly turned off notifications as I got them in my email inbox. So eventually they mostly went away. Every once in a while, someone will necro a thread from before... March maybe?... when I turned them off. And actually then I'm sort of happy to get the notification of the necro thread. Since it's a rare event, now it's like a little gift...


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 9, 2020)

Eyes of Nine said:


> I mostly turned off notifications as I got them in my email inbox. So eventually they mostly went away. Every once in a while, someone will necro a thread from before... March maybe?... when I turned them off. And actually then I'm sort of happy to get the notification of the necro thread. Since it's a rare event, now it's like a little gift...




Right, I get that.  The problem was that my email notifications were on some sort of a delay, and I was getting deluged with a flood of notifications for threads I was already finished posting in.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jun 10, 2020)

Envisioner said:


> Right, I get that.  The problem was that my email notifications were on some sort of a delay, and I was getting deluged with a flood of notifications for threads I was already finished posting in.



Oh, I didn't get that from your original post. That does sound like a bug :-/


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 11, 2020)

Eyes of Nine said:


> If you have already signed up for threads that you were getting emailed from, then you'll need to go to each of those threads and "Unwatch" and rewatch as above - selecting "without receiving email notifications".




It's a lot easier to go to your "Watched" page and select either "Manage Watched Threads" > "Disable Email Notification" in the top right, or select the relevant threads and use "With selected..." > "Disable email notification" at the bottom right. 

Especially if, like me, you're following quite a few threads. 

Delay of notifications could be a bug, or perhaps something in your e-mail settings that went wrong. I do occassionally get notifications (through Tapatalk; I've disabled e-mail) a few minutes later, when I've already watched that update. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 12, 2020)

So for an example of what the problem I'm having is:  Here is the header of the email I received just a few minutes ago:

*No Longer an Interest Check - 5E Rise of Tiamat + Corebooks PBP - OOC - New reply to watched thread*
Jun 12 at 3:14 PM
Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG News <donotreply@enworld.org>
To: (I'll go ahead and redact my personal email address, thank you)


Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG News​gargoyleking replied to a thread you are watching at Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG News.
*No Longer an Interest Check - 5E Rise of Tiamat + Corebooks PBP - OOC*​


Here's the post itself which this notification was about:



			https://www.enworld.org/posts/8009225/bookmark
		


You will note that gargoyleking made this post _yesterday_, the 11th, and this my email notification about it took over 24 full hours to arrive.  Three more posts have been made in the thread since then, which I assume means I'm going to get three more emails.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jun 13, 2020)

Envisioner said:


> So for an example of what the problem I'm having is:  Here is the header of the email I received just a few minutes ago:
> 
> *No Longer an Interest Check - 5E Rise of Tiamat + Corebooks PBP - OOC - New reply to watched thread*
> Jun 12 at 3:14 PM
> ...




That's weird. It *sounds* like an issue with your email provider. But I'd still ask @Morrus if there's a resource you can explore.


----------



## aileron (May 3, 2022)

Same thing is happening to me. Not sure how to stop this flood of emails. I think I've unchecked things...


----------



## aileron (May 3, 2022)

Phew I think I found it...
View attachment 156644
View attachment 156645


----------

